# SE MICH Have Equipment, Will plow!



## NankoGroup (Aug 26, 2005)

I have an f350 dually stakebed with an 8 foot western plow, brand new single stage snow blower, and two strong backed workers. We would prefer to work in Western Wayne county, but we are flexible. My truck is comercially plated and I will adjust my insurance to meet the requirements of your company. Please PM me or give me a call at 734 306 4255. Thanks, Ted


----------



## hemi2008 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sounds nice. Maybe if i had a plow i would have a better shot. lol. Best of luck to ya!

Mike


----------



## NankoGroup (Aug 26, 2005)

Ill sell you mine!


----------



## hemi2008 (Nov 30, 2005)

*why*

Why do you want to sell it?:bluebounc


----------



## NankoGroup (Aug 26, 2005)

I think I am going to sit out this season and start out next spring with lawn care and then next winter I will already have plowing accounts comming into the season. I dont have anywhere to store my truck and trailer besides in my driveway! So if you know anyone who wants or needs them, drop me a line!!


----------

